# Any feedback for version 3.0.3090.0 ?



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I had mucho app problems and repeatedly got nothing at 10 pm, so went to onboarding 3 pm yesterday and installed version 3.0.3090.0 .... getting a little worried cause I haven't had a hit on my phone since then.

Any info about experience with this version would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## VictorG85 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have not received a single thing either. I'm not convinced they randomly gives out blocks. I have not had a single hit in an entire week. I'm in San Antonio.


----------



## VictorG85 (Jul 11, 2016)

I also do not see the ready for delivery button that the video shows.


----------

